# Painting a Push Pole



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone paint their push pole recently? I have a carbon marine GL3 that is starting to break down in the sun and is leaving fiber in my hands.

Stiffy's website recommends using a two part polyurethane such as Awl Grip but I don't have a spray gun. Trying to decide which spray paint to use.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Even without a paint gun, you have one or two options. They used to recommend rattle can clear coat. Call and see if that‘s still a good option. If not, there are 2k (resin and hardener) paints that come in a rattle can, too. Eastwood, Amazon, etc all sell those systems.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Epoxy based spray paint works well. They advertise it as 'appliance paint'. Ace, Lowes...i re-do mine every year or so holds up pretty dang good, mostly rubs off where the push pole holders touch the pole.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I very lightly hit mine with a scotch brite pad, a little acetone, and Rustoleum clear enamel paint. Holds up really well and have not had to redo it in a couple of years even with regular use.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I've used Flex Coat on a Stiffy Hybrid I bought years back. The clearcoat was completely gone. I sanded it a bit and painted FlexCoat on with a brush. It has held up great for a couple of years now. (and flexes)


----------



## pawley7 (Oct 28, 2020)

Rustoleum clear enamel spray can works great


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I used the stuff that cataract suggests for refinishing oars- I think it was helmsman spar urethane. Seems to be holding up fine so far


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Ferrulewax said:


> I used the stuff that cataract suggests for refinishing oars- I think it was helmsman spar urethane. Seems to be holding up fine so far


Made mine look brand new.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

There was a post a few year ago that helped me by @Cam 
light sand with 400 grit, acetone, then apply 2k glamour aerosol clear. Still going strong after a few years


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'd call Carbon Marine and ask them.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Detailed instructions directly from Stiffy:



https://fibertexandsupply.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/painting.pdf


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've used this based on captain friends of mine. Get a small can add it's expensive. It's an epoxy based paint.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

If your in Tampa you can have this can.


----------



## TravisE (Jan 19, 2021)

You could use a Preval sprayer and add any type of paint you like.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback, I had no idea anyone re-finished their pushpoles. Went with Rust-Oleum Crystal Clear Enamel as Home Depot's selection was pretty slim. Pole looks good, we'll see how it holds up in Venice in a couple weeks.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Use Appliance Epoxy I have used it many times it works great it takes 2 cans then sand with 400 grit when dry.


----------

